# Looking for some detail parts for a Bachmann Shay



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back I purchased a defunct Bachmann Shay (original run with the disintegrated trucks) from our own Kevin Strong. I'm going to use it in as a non-moving prop/decoration in a corner of my layout at some point. I've been practicing painting techniques on it and it's coming alone. But it had lost most of the detail parts on it. Everything that could be pulled off on the right hand side (opposite the cylinder side) is missing. As for the rest of the engine... the bell, the generator on the boiler just front of the cab, the front headlight, the hoses and valves on each end of the air tank on the left side, etc., are all missing.










Does anyone have any of the aforementioned in their parts drawer? I'd be interested in purchasing or trading for such parts if anyone has them. 

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe paint it rusted, write "scrap" on the side of the boiler with a yellow paint pen, and then you won't need all those parts?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
That's a thought and one I may have to go with based on the response so far. With the scrape idea I may disassemble more of the drive train, maybe put it up on blocks like a stripped Chevy. Sigh. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Another option is Trackside Details and Ozark Miniatures, or root through junk boxes at a train show or two. The piping you can always bend up from brass wire. 

My guess is the hardest one to find used will be the bell. I know I could always use a few more to replace crappy or lost ones. The one on Kimmee's loco that I showed a while back was made from a std gauge tinplate one with a bent wire yoke. The bell is attached to the wire with the kotter pin that was the original yoke, with one side left long to simulate the clapper.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You will have to make the yoke and mount, but bells of all sorts of sizes (and qualities) are available from places like Micheal's in the "beads" and "wedding decorations" aisles.

Here is one I put on my "Hummer" (so I now have a "Hummer Dinger"!)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get almost all that from Ozark or Trackside Details. Nice stuff, but pricey, you can get from Precision Scale(have to order a catalog though for $6)


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, Thanks for the scratchbuilt tip. I appreciate it! 

CT, Thanks for the tip on Michaels. I have one not too far from the house. 

Jerry, the problem I have with Trackside details is trying to find something on their web site if you don't already know what you need. I did not think of Ozark, or Precision Scale. I'll have to check them out. 

Thanks all for the feedback! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just FYI the bells, whistles and pop valves from Ozark are that white metal stuff like all their other products, not brass.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

> Ozark are that white metal stuff... 

Thanks for the tip! 
Best, 
TJ


----------

